
Brain only detects conflict if input is task-relevant - themmes
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/596999v1?rss=1&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
stijnnuiten
Hi everyone,

I recently submitted this manuscript to bioRxiv (preprint server for
biological research) as I was curious to find out what people -also outside of
academia- thought of it. In short, we show data that suggests the brain is
capable of extracting low-level features of an unattended (i.e. task-
irrelevant) stimulus, but can no longer integrate these features.

We believe this work to be relevant in a.o. the topic of conscious awareness,
in which attention and integration of information play key factors (see for
example: information integration theory, global neuronal workspace theory).

Anyway, I'm open to any questions, comments or random remarks you have on this
manuscript.

Thanks in advance for your interest!

All the best, Stijn Nuiten

